# Avatar won't be released in 3D this year?!?!



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone told me this yesterday and I couldn't believe it. All the hype and hoopla about 3D TVs and the movie that pushed us to this brink won't be released in 3D? :coocoo:

Makes me go "Hmmmmm..." to all the marketing hype surrounding 3D TVs. Did a little research to find out that it is in fact true. Guess you'll have to wait until next year for it. That'll give you time for price drops on the current products offered.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10468735-1.html

And who would want to watch a 3D version of Avatar on a 50" TV as opposed to a large screen projector? :scratch:


Chime in I'd like to hear your opinions and thoughts. :T


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I couldn't even watch it on a "regular" movie theater screen. I had to see it on IMAX. I think as more and more 3d's come out, we will adapt to watching them on smaller screens. Or, are screens will all just get bigger, and bigger, and bigger and...

matteo


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Yes, heard about this a few weeks ago. It's certainly a conundrum for early technology. People don't want to buy new (3D) equipment unless there's material for it. The people releasing the material don't want to do so until there's enough equipment sold.


As for 3D on other than a projector? The size of the display does not matter. It's the relationship between size and viewing distance that matters. You can watch 3D on a 19" display and it will be very engrossing and immersive if you're 2' away.

I haven't been to the actual theater in almost 10 years, so I'm looking forward to seeing 3D in my home. I'll have to wait quite awhile to see it on my PJ, since it's not 3D capable and I don't see any 3D capables coming out soon (for a decent price). Until then, I'll just have to watch on either my 65" or my 60" display. 

I'm sure I'll enjoy it on either.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I'm going to avoid 3D until they prove to be something to buy. Numerous news reports have said 3D TVs will not last and to stay clear of purchasing them. I wonder if they will prove to be something of worth. Especially with the $$$ price tag for the glasses!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The big issue with 3D is the cost, I was looking at Monsters VS Aliens (currently the only Bluray available in 3D) and I really did not think is was all that amazing. The need to ware the $200 glasses wont sell 3D for many people. I asked the sales person if they had sold any 3D displays and he said they have only sold two in the past three weeks.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

celica_pete21 said:


> Numerous news reports have said 3D TVs will not last


Are they going to explode?

Those reports are pretty much the definition of spreading FUD.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Are they going to explode?
> 
> Those reports are pretty much the definition of spreading FUD.


I believe what Steffen was trying to say was that there have been some opinion/commentary stories in the news that have stated that 3D TV may be a passing fad. Personally, I am with the "wait until it is proven to last" group.... I still have that HD-DVD heartburn.....:rolleyesno:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

dsr7997 said:


> I believe what Steffen was trying to say was that there have been some opinion/commentary stories in the news that have stated that 3D TV may be a passing fad. Personally, I am with the "wait until it is proven to last" group.... I still have that HD-DVD heartburn.....:rolleyesno:


Understood, but the TV's themselves will be just fine and will continue to display 2D long after 3D is gone (if that's what happens).

So, the quote "3D TV's will not last" is not accurate. They'll last just as long as their 2D counterparts.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Correct, I did not mean that they will not last, like they'll "explode" or anything.  I just mean the fad of 3D may not last. Because of the cost of the 3D glasses, as well as the cost of the TV alone, it will be hard to have friends over to enjoy a 3D movie. Because say you have 4 glasses, there are a total of 5 people at your house, what happens then? That was pretty much the basis of those stories, aside from the cost.

But I assume it's like anything else that comes out brand new. Expensive for a short time, because they soon realize people aren't going to pay the price tag they expect. Then, six months from now, we might see some more affordable ones. For me personally 2000+ for a TV and another 150 for the glasses, I think I will definitely be putting myself on a 10 year wait list.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Understood, but the TV's themselves will be just fine and will continue to display 2D long after 3D is gone (if that's what happens).
> 
> So, the quote "3D TV's will not last" is not accurate. They'll last just as long as their 2D counterparts.


You have two of those 3D capable TVs (which I am contemplating purchasing) that didn't come at a premium for the 3D label. It's one thing to have a TV that is 3D capable but not marked up because of it. Right now the manufacturers are riding the wave to a higher price at the cash register on most 3D flat panels.

3D will last like laser disk lasted IMHO. And I stress, my humble opinion.


----------



## Richard--W (Jul 17, 2009)

The public will soon be acclimated to stereoscopic films and television, and as they become more acclimated, there will be less and less complaints. 3D is booming, and it's here to stay.

I watched some of Avatar at a friends's house last night and was very impressed. It looks sharper, deeper, and more clear on home video than it did in a theater (and I saw under optimal conditions). The luminosity of television display helps enormously with digital capture. In a theater, digital capture looks dim, smudgy and poorly defined. On a plasma display, however, the luminosity brings out the detail. Which only goes to prove that digital capture is best confined to television and home video.

Richard


----------

